
Ask HN: What's your remote work chair? - bernardom
I&#x27;ve been working from home for 7 weeks now and my back is killing me. What&#x27;s your chair solution?<p>The Amazon mid-back mesh chair served me well for occasional work from home but the lumbar support snapped off and it&#x27;s time to invest. Help me, hive mind!
======
simplecto
Steelcase cobi stool.

[https://www.steelcase.com/products/office-
chairs/cobi/](https://www.steelcase.com/products/office-chairs/cobi/)

I like to work up high and transition from sitting to standing. The foot rest
is a god-send for me.

I'm pretty high-energy and fidget/shift throughout the day, so this chair is
awesome.

I would have bought a Herman Miller Aeron Stool, but I bought two Steelcase
used for about $500 all-in.

~~~
bernardom
Wow, where did you find the used Steelcases?

I've been looking for used Aerons, but there's a lot of scare stories about
franken-chairs.

------
cjoshmartin
People seem to really enjoy Ebody chairs from Herman Miller:
[https://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/office-
chairs/...](https://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/office-
chairs/embody-chairs/)

If you are luck, you can find one at good price used on facebook marketplace.

------
celticninja
I have heard good things about the IKEA Markus but have not been able to get
one at present.

